# Struts - FormBean mit 2 Listen - Anzeigen und Speichern



## KrustyDerClown (11. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

stolpere gerade bei Struts über ein Problem, dass ich möglichst elegant und sauber lösen will.

Situation:
Ein Benutzer kann Tipps abgeben zu einem Fussball Spieltag. Dazu habe ich eine FormBean  mit Namen TippsForm.

Diese TippsForm enthält 2 Listen.

```
private List<Tipp> tipps;
private List<Spiel> spiele;
```

Wenn nun ein Benutzer Tipps abgeben will schaut die Action in die DB ob der User bereits Tipps abgegeben hat zu diesem Spieltag. Falls ja wird in der Action die Liste tipps gefüllt und angezeigt. Benutzer kann seine Tipps ändern und wieder speichern. OK.

Hat der Benutzer noch keine Tipps abgegeben wird in der TippsForm die Liste spiele befüllt mit den Spielen zu tippen.

Da sehe ich nun das Problem: Ich iteriere in der JSP über die Liste und zeige dem Benutzer die Spiele mit entsprechenden Eingabemöglichkeiten für seinen Tipp.

Frage: Wie speichere ich seine Infos in der FormBean ab?


```
<html:form action="/user/createOrUpdateTipps">

<nested:root name="tippsForm">
   <nested:iterate property="spiele">
					
     <tr>
         <td><nested:hidden property="spiel_id" /></td>
                   <nested:nest property="team1">
                         <td><nested:write property="name"/></td>
                    </nested:nest>
                      <td> - </td>
                    <nested:nest property="team2">
                        <td><nested:write property="name"/></td>
                    </nested:nest>
                     <td><nested:text size="2" property="team1_tore" /></td>
                     <td><nested:text size="2" property="team2_tore" /></td>
                     <td><nested:write property="datum" /></td>
				
                </nested:iterate>
            <tr><td colspan="4">
            <html:submit>Tipp abgeben</html:submit>
            </td></tr>
</nested:root>
</html:form>
```

So siehts in der JSP aus. Das Problem ist, dass die Tipps in der Liste Spiele landen und da gehören sie ja nicht hin.

Ich würde also gerne die Infos aus der Liste Spiele anzeigen aber die Eingaben vom User in der Liste Tipps speichern.

Geht das überhaupt? Habt ihr Lösungsansätze für mich?

Hoffe ihr habt kapiert was ich überhaupt möchte. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Guest (11. Aug 2007)

hallo

ich kapiers ehrlich gesagt so auf die schnelle nicht ganz, vorallem nicht was es mit der form bean auch sich hat ?


----------



## KrustyDerClown (11. Aug 2007)

ok.

Also die Form Bean sieht ja so aus:


```
public class TippsForm extends ActionForm {
	
	/**
	 * 
	 */
	private static final long serialVersionUID = -207527104873609640L;
	
	private List<Tipp> tipps;
	private List<Spiel> spiele;

...
```

Sie enthält nur 2 Listen.

Was ich jetzt machen will ist, die eine Liste anzeigen in der JSP (spiele Liste) und die Eingaben vom User will ich in die andere Liste (tipps Liste) speichern.

Das Anzeigen der Spiele Liste ist kein Problem. Siehe oben mit dem ganzen nested Kram. Das Problem ist, dass die Daten vom User in die Spiele Liste dann automatisch gespeichert werden so wie ich es sehe. Und genau das will ich nicht.

Verstanden?


----------

